# hasta (México)



## ismael37

Hace unos dias escuche a un mexicano decir "va a nevar hasta el lunes". Tuvimos un pequeno malentendido porque el queria decir que empezaria a nevar el lunes, cuando yo entendi que acabaria de nevar el lunes.

Me explico que este uso de "hasta" no es raro en Mexico. Alguien me puede explicar algo mas sobre esto?


----------



## RALIP

Ismael37:

Pues no hay mucho que explicar...aquí en México no hablamos del todo claro.  Solo nos guiamos por lo que está sucediendo, en este caso como aquí (o en donde está tu amigo mexicano) no estaba nevando, sino que comenzaría a nevar el lunes, él quiso decir que no comenzaría a nevar hasta el lunes, si hubiera estado nevando entonces hubiera querido decir que dejaría de suceder el lunes.  

No hay más explicación que el hecho de que nos "comemos" verbos y palabras al hablar...él debió haberte dicho: va a empezar a nevar el lunes o dejará de nevar el lunes.


----------



## ismael37

RALIP said:


> Ismael37:
> 
> Pues no hay mucho que explicar...aquí en México no hablamos del todo claro.  Solo nos guiamos por lo que está sucediendo, en este caso como aquí (o en donde está tu amigo mexicano) no estaba nevando, sino que comenzaría a nevar el lunes, él quiso decir que no comenzaría a nevar hasta el lunes, si hubiera estado nevando entonces hubiera querido decir que dejaría de suceder el lunes.
> 
> No hay más explicación que el hecho de que nos "comemos" verbos y palabras al hablar...él debió haberte dicho: va a empezar a nevar el lunes o dejará de nevar el lunes.



Claro, en la conversacion quedaba claro. Pero seguimos hablando del tema y encontramos ejemplos en que el contexto no ayuda. Por ejemplo, "Si quieres comprarlo, la tienda abre hasta las siete". En ese caso, segun me explico, se pueden entender las dos cosas tambien.


----------



## SpiceMan

Parece que se olvidan del "no" inicial


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Como bien dice Ralip, es una cuestión de contexto: si la tienda aún está cerrada, pues abre hasta las siete (y hay que esperar sentados) si la tienda está abierta pues también abre hasta las siete (y hay que ir de comprar antes de esa hora).

Por lo general se usa de esta manera cuando el contexto es obvio, si aquí son las dos de la tarde es evidente que hasta las siete significa las siete de la tarde y la tienda cierra, si son las cinco de la mañana es lógico que hasta las siete no va a abrir.

Recuerden que como dijo André Breton, México es el país surrealista por excelencia.

Saludos ^_^


----------



## Jellby

En otros sitios lo solucionamos con el "no", como dice SpiceMan:

"No abre hasta las siete" -> a las siete abre.
"Abre hasta las siete" -> a las siete cierra.

En ninguno de los dos casos tiene por qué entenderse que la tienda está abierta o cerrada ahora.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Jellby said:


> En otros sitios lo solucionamos con el "no", como dice SpiceMan:
> 
> "No abre hasta las siete" -> a las siete abre.
> "Abre hasta las siete" -> a las siete cierra.
> 
> En ninguno de los dos casos tiene por qué entenderse que la tienda está abierta o cerrada ahora.


 
¡La magia del mexicano!

´Hay veces que sólo entre nosotros nos entendemos.


----------



## ismael37

Jellby said:


> En otros sitios lo solucionamos con el "no", como dice SpiceMan:
> 
> "No abre hasta las siete" -> a las siete abre.
> "Abre hasta las siete" -> a las siete cierra.
> 
> En ninguno de los dos casos tiene por qué entenderse que la tienda está abierta o cerrada ahora.


 
Pues resulta que no solo pasa en Mexico. Acabo de encontrarme esto:

*El uso de HASTA y la duración de las acciones* Por Mgtr. Claudia Mezones Rueda (*)

Caminando por uno de los pasillos de la universidad, me encontré con una apurada amiga que, al tropezarse conmigo, me dijo: 

– Luego me buscas, tengo clase hasta las cinco.
– Está bien –le dije– pero, ¿cómo? ¿entras a las cinco o a las cinco sales?
– Entroooooo –me respondió.

Y es que “hasta” es una de las preposiciones que a pesar de tener un significado relativamente claro de término de la acción o tiempo que introduce, es usada por los hablantes también con valor o significado de “inicio temporal”. Es ésta la vida que le dan a “hasta” los hablantes de esta zona norte del Perú, más allá de lo convencional de la lengua. Así, es usual que abunden expresiones como “Abren hasta las diez de la mañana”. Y en este caso se nos ha hecho tan natural que ya ni siquiera preguntamos para aclarar porque, además, el contexto nos ayuda: si se trata de un banco o de una tienda del centro de la ciudad es lógico que se abra desde las diez de la mañana y no que a esta hora termine su atención al público o cierren. Pero, a pesar de esto, se hace importante aún que los anuncios de horarios de atención, sean explícitos: “Lunes a viernes: DE 9 a.m. A 9 p.m.”, por ejemplo. 

Pero, en realidad, ¿cuándo se usa “hasta”? Para especificar el inicio y término de la acción se puede utilizar “de” al lado de “a” o “desde” al lado de “hasta”. La equivalencia de estas construcciones de enlace es una de las principales causas del desvío del significado de “término” de “hasta”, pues se considera equivalentes “a” y “hasta”, así como “de” y “desde”. En los casos antes mencionados, el hablante en realidad está pensando en la equivalencia “Tengo clase a las cinco” y “Abren a las diez de la mañana”, o en el equivalente semántico –que no goza de preferencias en la expresión hablada cotidiana– : “Tengo clase desde las cinco” y “Abren desde las diez de la mañana”. Hay también quienes prefieren negar la acción y así dicen –sin temor a equivocarse–: “No tengo clase hasta las cinco” o “No abren hasta las diez de la mañana”. Pero, ojo, negar sólo es posible cuando se utiliza la preposición “hasta”, porque decir “No tengo clase a las cinco” o “No abren a las diez de la mañana” variaría por completo el significado de la expresión.

Este uso de “hasta” es un ejemplo más de la vida de una palabra en su comunidad de hablantes, más allá de lo que es convencional en su lengua. Y ahora sí me despido y sin temor a equivocarme o a generar malentendidos les digo: HASTA una próxima oportunidad.

*(*) Profesora de la especialidad de Lengua y Literatura de la Facultad de Ciencias de la Educación, Universidad de Piura. Artículo publicado en el diario Correo (04/04/2006).* ​


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues ya ves HASTA en Peru se usa así el hasta.


----------



## Maruja14

Pues no sé si es una cuestión de "usos" en algunos países pero me parece completamente absurdo porque significa exactamente lo contrario.

Es como si al amanecer dijésemos: "hombre, ya es de noche".

No tiene ni pies ni cabeza. Si va con un "no" delante, entonces es correcto, sino lo tiene


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Y dale con la burra al trigo,
Pues en México todos completamente todos entendien el uso del Hasta, ¿Digo a poco tan complicado es?

Miren un ejemplo de la vida diaria._
Tania.- ¿Vamos a la cantina a chupar?
Miguel.- Pues ¡va!, pero, yo tengo clase de francés y salgo *hasta* las cinco.

Aquí *hasta* es.- que a las 5 de la tarde estaré disponible para ir. 

Tania.- ¡Va que va! 
Miguel.- ¿Y hasta que hora nos vamos a quedar?
Tania.-. Pues hasta que cierren ¿no?


----------



## Jaén

ismael37 said:


> Claro, en la conversacion quedaba claro. Pero seguimos hablando del tema y encontramos ejemplos en que el contexto no ayuda. Por ejemplo, "*Si quieres comprarlo, la tienda abre hasta las siete*". En ese caso, segun me explico, se pueden entender las dos cosas tambien.


"*Si quieres comprarlo, la tienda abre hasta las siete*"

Mmmm, aquí creo que lo usamos diferente, yo entendería que la tienda está cerrada y va a abrir solamente a las 7. Lo otro que quieres decir, nosotros lo diríamos

"*Si quieres comprarlo, la tienda está abierta hasta las siete*", queriendo decir que la tienda permanecerá abierta solamente hasta las siete, después cierra.


----------



## yserien

Surrealismo puro, basta con poner el NO delante y todo el mundo lo entiende. Ah ! Los hermanos mexicanos tampoco dicen "vosotros" lo remplazan por ustedes, para un hispanano es un poco fuerte, no ? Comn cariño, Mexico


----------



## yserien

Miguelillo 87 said:


> ¡La magia del mexicano!
> 
> ´Hay veces que sólo entre nosotros nos entendemos.


Más bien un rompecabezas que una originalidad. Si ustedes se entienden, pues muy bien. Nosotros no.


----------



## ismael37

Jaén said:


> "*Si quieres comprarlo, la tienda abre hasta las siete*"
> 
> Mmmm, aquí creo que lo usamos diferente, yo entendería que la tienda está cerrada y va a abrir solamente a las 7. quote]
> 
> ¿Lo ves? En España entenderiamos justo lo contrario, que a las siete la tienda se cierra.
> 
> Le he preguntado a otros mexicanos y tampoco se ponen de acuerdo. Ahora mismo los tengo discutiendo el tema. Si se aclaran, ya "posteo" lo que me digan.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

yserien said:


> Más bien un rompecabezas que una originalidad. Si ustedes se entienden, pues muy bien. Nosotros no.


Pues es que todo depende, por ejemplo nosotros no entendemos porque no usan hasta de la manera que nosotros. 
AL igual que porque los Argentinos usan sos, o los cubanos guagua, porque dicen vosotros en vez de uds.

Simplemente es el hablar de cada región que se debe a cientos de años de crecimiento del lenguage totalmente parelelo.


Por ejemplo un día me sorprendi cuando vi en un libro de niños la palabra Culo, que en México es una palabrota, ¿Y porqué los españoles lo usan? 
Bueno para uds es normal. para uno no.
¿Y apoco uno se encabrona como uds?


----------



## ismael37

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Pues es que todo depende, por ejemplo nosotros no entendemos porque no usan hasta de la manera que nosotros.
> AL igual que porque los Argentinos usan sos, o los cubanos guagua, porque dicen vosotros en vez de uds.
> 
> Simplemente es el hablar de cada región que se debe a cientos de años de crecimiento del lenguage totalmente parelelo.
> 
> 
> Por ejemplo un día me sorprendi cuando vi en un libro de niños la palabra Culo, que en México es una palabrota, ¿Y porqué los españoles lo usan?
> Bueno para uds es normal. para uno no.
> ¿Y apoco uno se encabrona como uds?


 
En Mexico uno se encabrona, en Puerto Rico se encojona, en Espana se mosquea, pero luego somos todos amigos, hasta cuando hablamos de hasta.

Y ya puestos a explicar, Miguelillo, aclarame lo de "a poco si" y "a poco no". Creo que de las doscientas veces que lo intente usar, 199 se rieron de mi (pero sin encabronarse, ni encojonarse ni nada, eh?)

Hilo dividido. Seguir con "a poco si/ a poco no: aquí.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## ismael37

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Mmh ahora como que yo no le entiendo. En México sí tiene le mismo sentido pero en pregunta.
> ¿¡Cómo no le dijiste?!
> 
> Pero si el como no es pregunta quiere decir otra cosa.
> 
> Como que no le entiendo
> Como que ya le entendí.
> 
> ¡Igual en la madre patria?



Pues si, igualito.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno por lo menos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Ya hicimos la paz!!!!!!!!


----------



## mirx

ismael37 said:


> En Mexico uno se encabrona, en Puerto Rico se encojona, en Espana se mosquea, pero luego somos todos amigos, hasta cuando hablamos de hasta.
> 
> Y ya puestos a explicar, Miguelillo, aclarame lo de "a poco si" y "a poco no". Creo que de las doscientas veces que lo intente usar, 199 se rieron de mi (pero sin encabronarse, ni encojonarse ni nada, eh?)
> 
> Hilo dividido. Seguir con "a poco si/ a poco no: aquí.
> Martine (Mod...)


 

Hola Ismael, en Mexico la mayoria de la gente nos *enojamos*. Y hay unos de muy pocas pulgas que a veces se encabritan.

Y como entenderian esto:

a) ¿Vienes al cine?
b) mmm. es que voy a estar trabajando *hasta* las 9:00


----------



## Maruja14

mirx said:


> Hola Ismael, en Mexico la mayoria de la gente nos *enojamos*. Y hay unos de muy pocas pulgas que a veces se encabritan.
> 
> Y como entenderian esto:
> 
> a) ¿Vienes al cine?
> b) mmm. es que voy a estar trabajando *hasta* las 9:00


 
Pues que a las nueve sale de trabajar y no le da tiempo a ir al cine. ¿No es eso?


----------



## ismael37

Maruja14 said:


> Pues que a las nueve sale de trabajar y no le da tiempo a ir al cine. ¿No es eso?



Espero que sea eso, porque si no...


----------



## pejeman

*Hasta* creen que vamos a cambiar nuestra forma de hablar. Es mejor errar entre muchos que acertar entre pocos. 

*Hasta* *mañana*. Quiere decir que desde este momento y durante las próximas catorce horas no gozarán de nuestra presencia.

*Hasta que usé una láncaster me sentí a gusto* (Famoso anuncio de una marca de camisa de México, que significaba lo contrario de lo que se proponía impulsar y sobre el cual abrí un mecate hace unos meses.)

*Me quedé viendo la película hasta que acabó*. Significa que me tuvieron que invitar a retirarme de la sala de proyección.

*Espérame hasta que acabe*. Súplica de un compañero de trabajo a otro, para que no se vaya y se puedan ir juntos. (O cualquier otra cosa que su salaz imaginación les sugiera).

Saludos.


----------



## Bennot

Esto es  uno de los fenómenos más curiosos con que me he encontrado, porque las probabilidades de que el oyente no mexicano entienda exactamente lo contrario de lo que tratan de decirle son muy altas en muchos casos. Los mexicanos no deberían enfadarse, nadie está intentando que cambien su manera de hablar.
Yo todavía no entiendo si se trata de una omisión del "no" o simplemente, como explica alguien más arriba, de un uso de "hasta" en el que "hasta" significa "a".

Me da la impresión de que es lo segundo. Por lo que yo puedo observar, el "no" a veces puede introducirse de forma pleonástica, por ejemplo:

No quiero que te levantes de la mesa hasta que termines de comer

No quiero que te levantes de la mesa hasta que no termines de comer

Ambas frases para mí significan lo mismo. El "no" en la segunda frase es similar al que se usa en francés en frases similares, como:

***

Pero este no es el caso con el uso de "hasta" que estamos discutiendo. No se trata de introducir un "no" llamado "pleonástico" sino de eliminar un "no" que parece esencial para la comprensión del significado A MENOS que "hasta" pueda entenderse como "a".



> **** Nota de moderación*: lamento editar tu mensaje, compañero. Como te podrás dar cuenta, estamos en el foro de *Sólo* Español --por favor lee el anuncio que está en la parte más alta de este foro--. Gracias por tu comprensión.


----------



## Aviador

Hay un caso por lo menos en que_ hasta_ se usa con valor de _a_ en el español de muchos lugares y es algo que, desde luego, plaga el lenguaje de la prensa en Chile: _La policía *llegó hasta* la residencia del sospechoso_.
_Llegar_ es un verbo desinente por lo que no puede llevar complementos que expresen duración y _hasta_ es una preposición que se usa para indicar el término de una acción que se ha extendido en el tiempo, por lo que se contradice con el aspecto no durativo de _llegar_. Se podría decir _la policía *fue hasta*__ la residencia del sospechoso _o_ l__a policía *llegó a* la residencia del sospechoso.
_Lo anterior no se refiere, claro, al significado de _incluso_ que a veces adquiere _hasta.

_Saludos.


----------



## Realice

Aviador said:


> _Llegar_ es un verbo desinente por lo que no puede llevar complementos que expresen duración y _hasta_ es una preposición que se usa para indicar el término de una acción que se ha extendido en el tiempo, por lo que se contradice con el aspecto no durativo de _llegar_.


Pero, ¿no se puede concebir hasta también como una preposición 'espacial', en lugar de 'temporal'? Quiero decir... que, si yo oigo que la policía llegó hasta la residencia del sospechoso, interpreto que llegaron al lugar y se detuvieron en la puerta. _'Llegar hasta'_, para mí, es sinónimo de 'alcanzar' un cierto lugar, sin sobrepasarlo. Tu ejemplo no me cuadra tanto, pero para mí sería de lo más normal decir que _'esta mañana salí a correr por el cauce del río y llegué hasta el puente del Real'_. ¿Lo estoy usando mal?


----------



## mirx

Realice said:


> Pero, ¿no se puede concebir hasta también como una preposición 'espacial', en lugar de 'temporal'? Quiero decir... que, si yo oigo que la policía llegó hasta la residencia del sospechoso, interpreto que llegaron al lugar y se detuvieron en la puerta. _'Llegar hasta'_, para mí, es sinónimo de 'alcanzar' un cierto lugar, sin sobrepasarlo. Tu ejemplo no me cuadra tanto, pero para mí sería de lo más normal decir que _'esta mañana salí a correr por el cauce del río y llegué hasta el puente del Real'_. ¿Lo estoy usando mal?


 
Según el diccionario sí. A mí también me desconcertó lo que dice Vampiro, porque yo lo uso de la misma manera, "hasta" como sinónimo de "a". Llegaron hasta la casa quiere decir que la policia llegó a la casa. Sin embargo, lo que busqué en la RAE no contempla esa opción.


----------



## Aviador

mirx said:


> [...] A mí también me  desconcertó lo que dice Vampiro, porque yo lo uso de la misma manera [...]


Me siento halagado de que me hayas confundido con Vampiro. Será porque somos compatriotas y ambos volamos, aunque Vampiro tiene más mérito porque lo hace con sus propias alas .

Lo que pasa es que _llegar_ es una acción que no dura, deja de existir inmediatamente después de que se realiza, no se extiende desde un momento hasta uno posterior. Es un típico verbo desinente como otro que se usa habitualmente como ejemplo de este tipo de verbos: _morir_. Nadie dice, por ejemplo, _murió desde las tres hasta las cinco de la tarde_, sino _murió a las tres_. El acto de morir es instantáneo, no durativo; en un momento se está vivo y al siguiente ya no. Lo mismo sucede con _llegar_.
Por otra parte, el verbo _ir_ sí es durativo y, por lo tanto, se pude decir _fuimos hasta la casa de Juan_. La acción de _ir_ se extiende en el tiempo tanto como sea necesario hasta llegar al destino. Se va _desde_ un lugar _hasta_ otro; mientras uno no llegue, sigue yendo.
Espero no haber sido muy confuso en la explicación de mi punto de vista.

Saludos.


----------



## Bennot

Realice said:


> Pero, ¿no se puede concebir hasta también como una preposición 'espacial', en lugar de 'temporal'? Quiero decir... que, si yo oigo que la policía llegó hasta la residencia del sospechoso, interpreto que llegaron al lugar y se detuvieron en la puerta. _'Llegar hasta'_, para mí, es sinónimo de 'alcanzar' un cierto lugar, sin sobrepasarlo. Tu ejemplo no me cuadra tanto, pero para mí sería de lo más normal decir que _'esta mañana salí a correr por el cauce del río y llegué hasta el puente del Real'_. ¿Lo estoy usando mal?



No. A mí eso me suena perfectamente normal y por lo que sé, se dice en todas partes. Es un hasta espacial, no temporal.

Le extraño (para la mayoría) son los ejemplos que se ven a lo largo de esta discusión, como: ¨tengo clase hasta las 7¨ en el sentido de ¨tengo clase a las 7¨ , o sea: no tengo clase hasta las 7. O ¨este sitio abre hasta las 11¨ en el sentido de ¨abre a las once, o sea, no abre hasta las once.

Da la impresión que que omiten el ¨no¨, pero la única explicación que veo es que el ¨hasta¨ se percibe con el significado de  ¨a¨"como en el caso del hasta espacial.

Otra cosa es la introducción u omisión del ¨no¨ en estas frases:

Hasta que pague la multa, no le devolveremos el auto
Hasta que *no* pague la multa, no le devolveremos el auto

Mientras no pague la multa, no le devolveremos el auto

Las 3 frases significan lo mismo. En la segunda, ¨hasta que¨ tiene el mismo significado que ¨mientras¨


----------



## ricardofelipe

Hasta se utiliza, en ciertos casos, en México no en vez de *a* sino de *a* *partir de*.

Tengo clase hasta las 7, sería: tengo clase *a partir de* las 7.


----------



## Bennot

Encontré estos comentarios de un boliviano, Eduardo Ortiz, a un blogger mexicano:

http://hybriskaracteres.blogspot.com/2006/08/fui-feliz-hasta-que-te-conoc_16.html

El uso del *"hasta"*.   En México definitivamente tienen una forma muy peculiar de utilizar esta  preposición-adverbio. De hecho, en el DF siempre tuve dificultades para  entender cosas (claras para ti, supongo) como:

"Dejé mi coche *hasta* atrás",
"-¿Cuándo vendrá? -Vendrá *hasta* mañana"

A la vez, me costaba hacerme entender cuando usaba *"hasta"*.  Y es que en algunas frases el uso, y el significado, son contrarios al  español general (digo general porque el uso del "hasta" en el sentido de  los dos ejemplos es casi casi exclusivamente mexicano, te lo aseguro).

¿Por qué te digo esto? Porque cuando leí en tu último cuento "...fue *hasta* esta noche que me dijo su nombre", sentí la confusión sobre la que te acabo de hablar. Ya casi la había olvidado...

Apuesto  que para muchos esa frase significaría "le ha dicho su nombre todas las  veces que se han encontrado, pero dejó (dejará) de hacerlo (desde) esta  noche". En mi país (Bolivia) diríamos: "...siempre me ha visitado; pero  no fue *hasta* esta noche que me dijo su nombre".

*La supresión de la negación antes del verbo en oraciones que contienen "hasta" es algo muy pero muy mexicano.
*
Hagamos un ejercicio con "Va a leer el libro *hasta*  mañana". Para mí significa que dejará de leer el libro mañana. ¿Para ti  significa que comenzará a hacerlo mañana, verdad? Para darle el sentido  mexicano, yo diría "Va a leer el libro a partir de mañana".
---------------------

Y esta es una anécdota de unos españoles de viaje por Costa Rica, y cómo aprendieron el significado de "hasta"

http://tuanistuanis.blogspot.com/2010_02_01_archive.html

[...]
_El primer indicio que tuvimos al respecto fue nada más  llegar a Costa  Rica. Con todas nuestras maletas para un año, preguntamos a la chica de  recepción si había "campo" para quedarnos desde ese jueves hasta el  lunes. La chica nos dijo que sí, podíamos quedarnos ése jueves, y que __luego había "campo" *hasta *el domingo.  Entendimos que al menos podríamos quedarnos hasta ese domingo, así que  nos quedamos. Al día siguiente descubrimos la importancia de la palabra __*hasta *en Costa Rica.__ *Hasta *significa __*a partir de.* Es decir, sólo había habitación libre para el jueves y luego a partir del domingo.__ A pesar de vernos cargados con las maletas, no entendió que pretendíamos quedarnos todos los días *seguidos* en  el hotel, puesto que no formulamos bien la pregunta. ella simplemente  contestó a lo que habíamos preguntado. pretendía que nos quedásemos el  jueves, nos fuéramos a otro hotel, y el domingo volviéramos al suyo.

Si me dicen _ _*"krissia trabaja hasta el martes"* significa que krissia se incorpora al trabajo el martes._

_A lo que iba: no sólo me he acostumbrado a formular bien las preguntas, sino que entiendo a la gente cuando utiliza el __*hasta*.  Y ya no me sorprende._
[...]


----------



## Naticruz

El DPD también no se queda ajeno a esta forma de hablar y lo apunta, como sigue:

*«hasta*. 1. Preposición que se usa para expresar el término límite en relación con el tiempo, el espacio o la cantidad: _No lo tendré listo hasta el viernes; Corrió hasta la casa; Contaré hasta veinte; Vino hasta mí y me besó_. Seguida de infinitivo, o de la conjunción _que_ antepuesta a un verbo en forma personal, introduce oraciones subordinadas temporales: _Grité hasta ponerme afónica; No me iré hasta que me pagues._ Es muy frecuente que, cuando la oración principal tiene sentido negativo, en la subordinada aparezca un _no_ expletivo, esto es, innecesario, como refuerzo de la negación de la oración principal:_ No se fue hasta que no llegó su padre; Se negó a confesar hasta que no llegó el juez_. Debido a lo arraigado de este uso, ha de considerarse admisible, aunque no hay que olvidar que el enunciado no necesita esta segunda negación: _No se fue hasta que llegó su padre; Se negó a confesar hasta que llegó el juez_.
* *
*2**.* En algunas zonas de América, especialmente en México, en la zona costera del Ecuador, en América Central y en Colombia, se produce un fenómeno inverso, esto es, la supresión de la negación _no_ delante del verbo en oraciones con _hasta,_ con lo que el enunciado puede interpretarse en sentidos diametralmente opuestos. Así, en estas zonas, una oración como _Se abre hasta las tres _puede significar que se cierra a las tres (sentido que tendría en el español general) o justamente lo contrario, que se abre a partir de las tres. Para evitar los casos de ambigüedad a que puede dar lugar, se recomienda acomodar el uso de _hasta_ en estas zonas al del español general y colocar la negación correspondiente delante del verbo: _No se abre hasta las tres,_ o bien dejar el verbo en forma afirmativa y sustituir la preposición _hasta _por_ a:_ _Se abre a las tres.»_
_ _
No hay que darle más vueltas.
Un saludo
 
ℕℂ


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Hace tiempo que me llama la atención el uso mexicano de "hasta".  Pero  sólo ahora descubro la cantidad de comentarios que existen sobre el tema  y me entero que inclusive los hay escritos desde varios siglos atrás.

Llegué  aquí depués de haber cambiado algunas ideas sobre el tema en el foro  Español-inglés, 
[ver  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1721550].  
Pero  claro, en realidad el tema va más allá de un problema de traducción.   también es de interés para hispanoparlantes de distintas regiones, y es  mucha veces una fuente de desentendimientos entre nosotros.

Por  lo que veo el tema ya quedó bastante claro en este hilo, pero me quedan  algunas preguntas o propuestas:

A los mexicanos:  Según mi propia  hipótesis al respecto, cuando se usa "hasta" en el sentido de "a partir  de", el mero reemplazo por "a partir de" pierde una parte del sentido,  ya que además de la ubicación temporal el uso de "hasta" incluye una  valoración o mejor, indica una actitud del hablante, en el sentido de  sugerir algo así como "así de tarde": quedaría mejor sustituirlo por  "tan sólo a partir de", o "apenas a partir de".  [Nosotros en Argentina  diríamos "recién a partir de", pero me entero ahora que es uso local de  esta región, y que no se usa "recién" de esa manera en todas partes] Me  importa conocer vuestra opinión.  ¿Acierto o me equivoco?

A los  demás: Me gustaría saber de parte de los nativos de distintas partes de  América hispana, si ese que estoy llamando _uso mexicano de hasta_  es conocido y usado mucho, poco o nada en sus países. Desde ya les  aseguro, como ya han aclarado algunos otros argentinos, que en Argentina  no existe ese uso y nos es absolutamente sorprendente y hasta  desconcertante si desprevenidos presenciamos su uso por alguien de otras  regiones.  Creo que otro tanto ocurre en España, en Uruguay, y casi  seguramente en Paraguay y Chile. Del resto sólo sé que la RAE refiere su  uso en centroamérica, Colombia y Ecuador.  He visto aquí en el foro  alguna referencia a su uso en partes de Perú.  ¿Coinciden ustedes? ¿Qué  pasa en otras regiones, por ejemplo las islas del Caribe, Venezuela,  etc.?


----------



## motilio

De la definición de hasta en el sitio rae.es

3. adv. t. Am. Cen., Ec. y Méx. No antes de. Cierran hasta las nueve.


----------

